

QuickAnswers.io: instant answers to natural language questions - fchollet
http://www.quickanswers.io/

======
sebastialonso
Like the idea.

I tried 'how many seeds an avocado has?, 'How many hairs an average human
has?' and finally 'how tall is Brad Pitt?'.

Only the third one got a straight answer, the rest started talking about
avocados in general and types of cells in the human body. Needs more work, but
I like the idea of a simpler Wolfram Alpha.

~~~
fchollet
Thanks for the feedback. I'm currently trying to figure out ways to make the
engine much smarter in the way it collects data.

